# Nabi: A Good Quarter for Sat Radio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The first quarter of 2004 is over, and Wall Street is looking at what may have happened to the satellite radio business during the three-month period.

Merrill Lynch analyst Marc Nabi, in a note released Wednesday on the short-term prospects of satellite radio, projected that XM Satellite Radio could have first quarter net subscriber additions of 270,000, double the 135,000 achieved in first quarter 2003. As for Sirius, the analyst projected 95,000 net additions for the company during the three-month period that ended Wednesday, way up from 38,000 reported during the same period last year.

Sirius should have about 356,000 total subscribers as of the end of the quarter, up 36 percent from 261,000 at year-end 2003, Nabi said. XM has achieved the 1.5 million subscriber milestone.

Nabi maintained neutral ratings on both XM and Sirius.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

